# SwoleChamp's New Training and Supplement Log!



## SwoleChamp (Sep 15, 2013)

Whats up everyone, time for a new log.

Just started Black Stone Labs SDMZ 2.0 @ 2 caps a day. will be running for 4 weeks. 
On week 3 will start Trenabol by Black stone labs @2 caps a day and maybe bump to 3 for 4 weeks.
I have the new Growth by BSL on order and will be starting when its here at 3 caps a day at nite for at least 12 weeks.
When starting trenabol i will be researching with Hardcore Peps IGF1 LR3, 50mcg post workout days only.

I have proper supps for on cycle support as well. PCT will be from Hardcore Peps.

Depending on how cycle goes i may add IML Epi Tren in after Trenabol for 4-6 weeks. 

Long Oral cycles are not new to me, i always respond well and keep my gains.

Will be adding in IML Osta Rx during PCT at 2 caps a day.

Diet will be:
200g Whole food protein a day.
25 HumaPro Tabs a day
150g Carbs from Rice, sweet potato, oats a day
Fats will vary.

will adjust macros as needed. spread out over 6 meals, carbs in first 3 meals.

Currently at 225lbs, goal is to cut to approximately 210lbs while gaining back old muscle size that was lost due to lack of gym motivation over the past year. been back training consistantly for couple months now so its back on. Been training over 10 years now, have won, PL and BB shows in my past...stay tuned!

PS to stock up on your Products or Research gear:
swole20 for 20% off at Hardcore Peptides
swolechamp15 for 15% off at Iron Mag Labs
swolechamp10 for 10% off at Blackstone labs.

PM me with any questions


----------



## Christsean (Sep 15, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 16, 2013)

Monday 9-16-2013
Back day.
Day 3 of SDMZ 2.0

Lat pull downs x 4
Monkey Rows x 4
Bent over Barbell Rows x 3
Seated Hammer rows x 3
Underhand Lat Pulldown x3

Was a good workout, with a killer pump. Good muscle stimulation.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 17, 2013)

Tuesday 9-17-2013

Day 4 of SDMZ 2.0

Arms
Tricep Pushdowns x5
Preacher Curls x5
Seated Pressdown x4
Hammer curls x4
Underhand cable ext x4
Hi iso curl x4

Killer pump today


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 18, 2013)

9-18-2013
Took today off due to a stomach bug I had last nite, just got hydrated and ready to blast shoulders tomorrow. Stay tuned more to come...


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 19, 2013)

9-19-13 
Shoulders 
Db side raises x 5 
Db front raises x 4 
Seated Db rear delts x 4 
Hammer strength shoulder press x 4
Rev pec Dec x 4 
Shruggs x 4 
Killer pump today...sdmz is rocking and Rollin


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 23, 2013)

9-23-13
Today was day 9 of SDMZ 2.0
Weight this am is 220lb.

Today was back day.

Lat pull downs x 5
Seated Hammer Row x5
Low row x 5
Monkey rows x 4

Was a simple workout but heavy weights and about 2 min rest between sets. Killer pump. The sdmz is full force. Stay tuned for more


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 24, 2013)

9-24-13
Shoulder/tricep day

Seated alternating hammer shoulder presses super set with cable side raises. X 5 sets

Cable upright rows superset with shruggs x 5 set

Cable rear delts x 4 sets

Rope pushdowns x 3 sets to failure
Dips x 2 sets, to failure
Overhead rope ext x 1 set to failure

Extreme pump today and killer workout. Time for some food...


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 17, 2013)

Update:

Sorry for no updates, work schedule changed and it was all I could do to get my workouts in LOL.

Finished sdmz2.0 and decided to end cycle and start pct. Final weight is 214. I'm upping the cardio and I'm still gonna try to get lower before holidays arrive.

I will start back updating workouts in the next few days. Thanks for following


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 17, 2013)

Looking good.  Keep it up!


----------

